# Validity of my resident card after I leave my job in spain



## gvrkiran (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi,

I am from India, I was working in a company in Barcelona for 1.5 years. I recently left the company and moved out of spain, but my resident card (Permiso de Residencia) is still valid till 07-2014. Now, I need to go to Germany next month. Is my resident card still valid? or does it expire because I left my job in Spain? I didnt explicitly inform the authorities that I am leaving spain for good.

Thanks


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

gvrkiran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from India, I was working in a company in Barcelona for 1.5 years. I recently left the company and moved out of spain, but my resident card (Permiso de Residencia) is still valid till 07-2014. Now, I need to go to Germany next month. Is my resident card still valid? or does it expire because I left my job in Spain? I didnt explicitly inform the authorities that I am leaving spain for good.
> 
> Thanks


I made an enquiry to Extranjería recently and was told that my residency would expire automatically (even if it was permament residency) once I had been out of Spain for any 18 month period.

I should add that this was for my particular case (a UK citizen, so EU community residence rules apply), yours would be different surely.

I would also add that the officer that attended my request also stated that "if you don't tell us you've left, we'd never find out anyway"..... (this does not mean that I condone misleading anyone of course).


----------



## gvrkiran (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the reply!

Yes, in my case, it could be different as I am not from EU, though as you said, may be no one (authorities) cares.

Could you please let me know how you enquired this in your case? Which office did you contact? Can I do it online?

Thanks,


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Lo Oficina de Extranjería (Foreigner's office) is an official organization forming part of the Interior Ministry.

I went to get a residency permit for my son and asked about validity after leaving Spain while I was there.

As there are regional delegations, you would probably be best to contact the delegation that issued your permit in the first place. I suppose there would be a phone number on internet somewhere....


----------



## gvrkiran (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks! I'll try that. I am not hoping any response from them on phone or email, but I'll try.

Thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

In addition, you are, presumably here on a visa. If that visa is work related and you give up your job, then your visa is no longer valid so the question of residency is irrelevant.


----------

